# Kayak company using park as parking lot



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Went down to one of my favorite holes yesterday only to find twice as many cars as spots all over the public parks parking lot. A new kayak company is taking over %100 of the available parking at a very limited parking public park. I’m pretty upset with it because lot and lot of people use this park for recreational purposes and now none of them can park because of this company. Is this ok? Before I really get more fired up and into it I wanted to know you fella’s opinion.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Call and voice your complaint. Worst they can do is say they can’t do anything…





__





County Wildlife Officers


Contact an Ohio Wildlife Officer to help with wildlife-related issues in your county.




ohiodnr.gov


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What type of park?
Federal park?
State park??
County or Metro park???
Who has charge over the park will determine who you should contact.
Also...whomever it is you end up contacting...pics of the overcrowding and lack of parking spots would be great for them to review.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Were they actually preventing people from parking, or were all the parking spots just taken-up by people at the event? Typically, parking is first come/ first served.

However, I would imagine that an event in which they prevent people from parking in a public lot would require a permit. Either way, certainly worth a call to the park department to see if they were out of compliance in any way.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

County park. This is not a one day event thing it’s becoming an every weekend thing. They literally have their shack adjacent to the park where they own zero parking spaces. The lot they have is maybe a 1/2 acre. And yes I understand first come first serve but that is for the public not the business to fill up during most people’s days off. Or maybe I’m the a-hole. But that is why I wanted to get your guys opinion.


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

So it's a kayak rental place?


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

DavidRK said:


> So it's a kayak rental place?


Yes


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

Who's using the parking? The employees or the customers, who in turn are also using the park as part of renting a kayak? The county may see this as a good thing to draw more people to the park.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

lmbchckn said:


> Who's using the parking? The employees or the customers, who in turn are also using the park as part of renting a kayak? The county may see this as a good thing to draw more people to the park.


Both. This is a small park but used pretty heavily. I’ve walked my dog everyday there for at least 6 years. Some days it would be full but never like it has become. This is the only parking around for a good bit. I guess I’m miffed because lots of people who would use the park cannot because this is the only access to this park. Instead people who aren’t using the park are denying access by using the parking spots.


----------



## QPCloudy (Apr 24, 2020)

Sounds like a bit of a gray area really. You're not the a-hole for being annoyed. It's understandable. The way the law probably looks at it is if it is a public parking lot, and people are parking there to use the park\water, but renting their kayaks from that place, then there's not much legal precedent. However, if the business is set up there and actively encouraging people to use that lot as their business parking lot, that may be a different story.


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

I think it would be worth bringing up to the park authorities. I don't know what the laws are but I don't think a business can basically confiscate public property for their use. I am not anti business, but I think you have a legitimate point.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

If the people parking in the lot are renting kayaks and kayaking in the park, they are legitimately using the park for its intended purpose. The open question would be if the people working the kayak rental booth are also using that parking lot.

But the kayak rental may have sought permission to open and everything being on the up and up.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

Lots of good points. I’m not anti business either which is why I haven’t posted the name of the place or the location. I’m not trying to blow them up. This is a unique park situation and there just needs to be more parking if this is a normal practice. I don’t see how denying access to taxpayer parks during weekends from 8-5 by using up the parking for 1 business is money well spent. They pay taxes as well I know. All in all the answer I think is talk with the park people to get more parking


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

The vendor likely leases the space from the government, at least that's how it usually works in those situations.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

It wouldn't be Kelley's would it? I drove by there on a Saturday afternoon and couldn't believe the cars were all of the way to the road. I stopped going there on weekends. It's gotten out of control. Certain stretches of the LMR on the weekends are nearly unfishable from all of the kayaking pressure. At least it's not enjoyable.


----------



## Buzzy (Jul 2, 2011)

G-Patt said:


> It wouldn't be Kelley's would it? I drove by there on a Saturday afternoon and couldn't believe the cars were all of the way to the road. I stopped going there on weekends. It's gotten out of control. Certain stretches of the LMR on the weekends are nearly unfishable from all of the kayaking pressure. At least it's not enjoyable.


It’s not Kelly’s but it’s not far from there. You would pass it on that float. There is so much traffic on the river. Which is a good and bad thing. I really enjoy seeing people get back to being on the water even if it’s just to party. But it’s loud and often there is trash left behind so it’s tough. I just am fired up about the lack access. I’ll cast around kayakers but I want to be able to get there! 
Flat out we need there to be more access. More public land and access. Being outdoors is coming back, let’s accommodate, I guess is where this conversation has brought me.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Buzzy, I agree with you. There's plenty of room for everyone, and it's good people are seeing the value of public waters and land. Like you said, there's pros and cons to it all. I just miss the quiet Saturday mornings with minimal kayaker interruptions. Now, I'll just pick the places and times a little better.


----------

